# Visiting Cannes/Nice area of France, suggestions on bike rental and destinations?



## tubored (Mar 13, 2012)

I'll be traveling to France, specifically the Nice area(Mougins), for work for a couple weeks at the end of September. That affords me 1 weekend of free time in the area. I'd like to do some riding and am looking for suggestions on where to stay, ride, and rent/hire a bike from.

I'm an intermediate rider and I'd prefer something more XC/AM oriented, but a bike park is not out of the question. I'm used to rides around 30-50km with 1,000-1,500 meters of climbing. Something that offers places to stop for lunch with views/scenery would be ideal!

Does anyone have any suggestions for me? It seems jumping across the border to Italy might be an option? The most difficult part for me seems to be finding a place to rent a bike.


----------



## Crunchy Gears (Mar 28, 2017)

I'd be interested in other's experience on this as well. I'm hoping to ride once or twice when we visit southern France and Corsica in mid-September. Let me know if you figure anything out tubored! Enjoy your trip!


----------



## tubored (Mar 13, 2012)

I really haven't come up with anything yet. There are a bunch of e-bike tours, but they all appear to be on the road. That's definitely not what I'm looking for.


----------



## gasherbrum4 (Nov 4, 2008)

tubored said:


> I'll be traveling to France, specifically the Nice area(Mougins), for work for a couple weeks at the end of September. That affords me 1 weekend of free time in the area. I'd like to do some riding and am looking for suggestions on where to stay, ride, and rent/hire a bike from.
> ....


Mougins is a great place to ride and even has a brand new bike park fitted with a pumptrack, a dirt jumps line and other fun stuff (see : 



).
If you are more into XC/enduro, my suggestion is that you look for nearby tracks on utagawavtt.com. Juste type Mougins in the search tab and enjoy tens of tracks. I'd recommend this one : https://www.utagawavtt.com/randonnee-vtt-gps/Mandelieu-Tanneron-par-la-piste-des-Harkis-1887, mostly fire roads and singletracks.
Just be aware that this area is very "urban" and if you'd like to experience something Wilder, you'll need to drive to the nearby mountains.
But this is definitely one of the best areas to mountainbike in the country. Last but not least, if you have a chance to go to Porqueroles island, it's a mtbiker dream come true.


----------



## tubored (Mar 13, 2012)

Thank you for your response! I'm preparing to fly to Nice soon.
It appears it's about a 1.5 hour drive to the ferry at La Tour Fondue to get to Porquerolles? That seems pretty doable. Can you recommend somewhere to rent a nice bike for Porquerolles? I looked up a few videos of Porquerolles, it seems to be all fire road? Or is there nice singletrack also?

Do you have any recommendations for rentals near Mougins?


----------



## PHAM (Sep 19, 2017)

Check the L'Esterel mountain range! It offers beautiful scenery over the Mediterranean and views until St. Tropez on the one side and Cannes / Nice on the other side. The trails are made for hiking, but you can do it!


----------

